# Vintage Post Style Head Unit with aux inputs?



## 80sGuy (May 28, 2020)

Hi all, I'm working on updating my '72 C10 pickup HU from a very worn Audiovox system to something 80s/90s era correct aftermarket as opposed to the modern retro stuff that's already on the market. I'm looking for a post style version with decent sound quality and an aux input to stream music and control volume through the HU.

Any suggestions? Right now on ebay there's a Blaupunkt Boston listed that has a 3.5mm input, which I could either direct connect or use a bluetooth adapter to connect to it, but are there any options from other brands?

That failing I could use one of the integrated bluetooth amplifiers in conjunction with a HU, so are there others that are good overall performers for the times I want to listen to FM radio?

Thanks much,

TC


----------

